# RGB Ecto-1



## spencer1984

Between _Ghostbusters_ and _Ghostbusters 2_, the "boys in gray" were kept busy in the animated series _The Real Ghostbusters_. The Ectomobile was slightly redesigned for the series, including different roof details, slightly different paint scheme, and a GB logo hood ornament. Here's my version of it, based on the Polar Lights kit (and shown with its first movie counterpart). More photos and a full writeup are available at http://spencer1984.com/my_models/rgb-ecto-1.php


----------



## superduty455

Very nice clean builds! They look great. 
I've always wanted to have on in my collection due to them being a bit different. 
Great job.
Chris


----------



## spencer1984

Thanks! I plan to eventually build all of the "official" versions of Ecto, including the "Extreme Ghostbusters" and recent video game versions.


----------



## Seashark

_Very_ cool idea, I especially like the lego part on top! Are you also going to build the black/gray primered pre-Ecto seen in the original?


----------



## mr blonde

Hi i always have a nosy over here ,did you have to watch the cartoon loads of times ? to get the detail ,plus were the ecto ones dffrent by the seasons ? the season with the guy in a wheelchair was pants ! byeeeeee:tongue:


----------



## spencer1984

Thanks! If I can find another 1A at a good price, yes - I'll definitely build a pre-Ecto. I'd also consider doing one of the early hearse or limo concepts if the right base cars became available.

Mr Blonde - there were a few differences between episodes (and sometimes between scenes) because of animation flubs, but they were generally pretty good about making it consistent. I have copies of the animation model sheets for the details, and for the colors I mostly went with how it appeared in the intro...not that that stopped me from re-watching some of my favorite episodes.

The series with Garrett Miller (in the wheelchair) was _Extreme Ghostbusters_, and I will be building that Ectomobile right after I do the second movie car.


----------



## railfreak78

Looks great! I am working on an AMT Ghostbusters 2 car right now. Nice to see another fan


----------



## mr blonde

Hello again been to our site WOW amazing stuff ,well can't wait to see the disabled version of ecto 1 ,thinking of disabled has anyone done ironsides truck the big gray thing ,then beige minibus ,weird only corgi made one .


----------



## spencer1984

Thanks, guys!

Mr. Blonde - MPC did a 1/20 version of Ironside's van as well, but I don't know how accurate it is. I've thought about making a 1/24 version of that van based on Planet Toys' Street Whipz Econoline.


----------



## mr blonde

spencer1984 said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> Mr. Blonde - MPC did a 1/20 version of Ironside's van as well, but I don't know how accurate it is. I've thought about making a 1/24 version of that van based on Planet Toys' Street Whipz Econoline.


Hi well im a diecast person so never knew they made ironsides truck in model form ,if you do build one i would love to see it ,any version the big old paddy wagon or beige thing ,thanks :tongue:


----------



## spencer1984

I know what you mean - I pretty much only collect 1/24 cars & models, so I end up finding "new" stuff in 1/64 and 1/18 that has actually been out for years...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Those are brilliant builds!! Very clean!! :thumbsup:


----------



## flynn82

*My Ecto1A...*

Hey there,

I finished mine this summer...what an effort! So much tiny detail, lots of differences between the instructions and what you see in Ghostbusters 2. 

And I still didn't get it quite right! There's red paint on the other side of the tailfins, near the windows. D'oh!! 

Oh well, overall I'm pleased with how it turned out. Can't believe all the decals didn't shred on me...

Let me know if you have questions!

Pics aren't so great...sorry. Will post better ones soon!

flynn82


----------



## Xenodyssey

That is a great looking Ecto1A. So much detail.


----------



## dcj1978

VERY nice! I almost picked this one up a couple days ago. I might have to go back and grab it now.


----------



## H.A.K

Bofe look good.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Looks awesome! I didn't realize, until you posted the two side by side, that the red stripe on the fins in the cartoon version didn't go up to the front door.:wave:


----------

